# Our Barn



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

I've spent so much time online looking at barns and other goat shelters. I thought I would post our building process on here in case it helps someone else. I'm very new to having goats so any advice, criticism is greatly appreciated. I basically showed my husband some pictures and told him what I wanted and he got started. We have 4 Nigerian dwarf wethers but I'm hoping to add a few more next year. Our barn will be a 16x12 for now with a storage space inside somewhere. I don't plan on having a stall right now but we can add one next to the storage area later. I'm planning on a dirt floor but thinking of adding either a pallet or some kind of raised bedding area.
Here are a few beginning pictures








My husband and my Dad 








My sweet husband
















I gave my youngest son the job of dumping some dirt through the gate :wink: and it actually kept him busy for a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice... :thumb: 


Just to let you know.... when it rains...the water will go under the foundation boards and will eventually begin to rot....the base needs concrete or something to lift it off the ground.... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a great start!! :thumb: Keep us posted!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! Nice looking barn started there!


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone
Pam-I think they are planning on putting pavers underneath it to sit it up. My husband forgot to get them so they framed it up and are using the tractor to lift it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great! I do agree with Pam, I'd try to get something to protect the bottom so it doesn't get rotted. I can't wait to see it when it's done! and great job for your son, it's those little jobs that make them feel sooo big!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

We had a smilar set up for our barn, and we propped it up on treated wood. I suppose eventually it'll have issues but I'd like to redo it anyway xD so it'll be a good excuse. I love the look of your barn so far


----------



## chooky (Jun 13, 2011)

Will be watching with interest - I have a feeling a barn is going to be on the to-do list for this summer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone
> Pam-I think they are planning on putting pavers underneath it to sit it up. My husband forgot to get them so they framed it up and are using the tractor to lift it.


 Your welcome... :thumb:

I am glad you are putting pavers under it.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! We will hopefull be starting ours in a month or so. I think we decided on a 4 stall barn with "wings" on the sides so they can use it for a run in shed. The bulldozer guy already smoothed out the pad. (I've already been playing in it) :laugh: "This side is for the goats and this will be Dixie birthing stall...Here's my tackroom..."

Gina


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

mrs. lam said:


> Congrats! We will hopefull be starting ours in a month or so. I think we decided on a 4 stall barn with "wings" on the sides so they can use it for a run in shed. The bulldozer guy already smoothed out the pad. (I've already been playing in it) :laugh: "This side is for the goats and this will be Dixie birthing stall...Here's my tackroom..."
> 
> Gina


I had to reread this... I thought you had been playing in the bulldozer! :laugh:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha! No. My hubby would be the one to play in the bulldozer. We would probably have to buy the guy a new one after. He's Asian and can't drive worth a flip. :greengrin: You should see my truck. Dent city. I tease him all the time about it. Told him about this and he says, "Bulldozer's are meant to run into and over stuff." then stuck his tongue out at me. He missed his calling. He should defintly drive a bulldozer. :laugh: 

Gina & Yung


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, we finally finished this past weekend :clap: We still have to put some trim up and paint but the boys moved in 2 days ago and they seem to love it. I do have some questions about some changes I need to make but I'll post pics first and then questions








The barn and pen
It runs down to a gate that leads into my parents pasture. We plan on letting them out in the pasture daily to graze.
















Over to the right, is a storage room and then an empty space that could be used as a stall if we needed it.

Questions (look at last picture)
1. I put 2 2x4's along that left wall to hang feeders and the hay rack on. They were jumping up and getting stuck between the 2x4's and the wall. My husband nailed together a bunch of scrap wood and filled in the holes. Now they are still jumping up there and laying down and now they are pooping in their feeders. I've also caught them jumping into the hay box. How can I stop that?
2. The feeders have 2 separate compartments so I've been feeding 2 at each feeder. I can't keep them at their feeders. They all start at a feeder and then they are moving to each others and butting someone out of the way. Should I cut the feeders in half and hang them farther apart? Should I try to tether them to a spot so they have to stay at their feeders? 
3. There is a plastic pallet laid on the ground but they won't really lay on it. Should I try putting hay or some sort of bedding there to encourage them?
Thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks real good ... :thumb: 

I'd put up a inner wall...so they can't jump up there..... doesn't have to be the whole thing... just enough to keep them from doing that... :wink:


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

My husband said he would buy a couple more feeders tomorrow but I still need a way to make them stay at their feed


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

if you put up some flat plywood that extends higher than they can jump behind the feeder hooks not only would it keep them from being above their dishes but you could store things like shovels or whatever. They wouldn't be able to reach it.

Not sure if I properly described what I mean lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

eye hooks screwed into the walls at each feeder, collar them and attach leads to them and the eye hooks when they eat.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice. and you have great goat property. It is all so green! We have a long skinny barn. It has been quite hard trying to figure out how to keep the bottom clean. Last year things got so soggy with the does stuck in there so long with rain. The poo can be raked out but the urine sinks under straw and into mud. We had to even dig out that mess and put new dirt in. We went through a lot of dry straw last year. I dont know how else to keep it clean. We have one large rubber mat too. When it rains hard for several days, straw was our only way to keep things dry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you get your feeders figured out? I like Liz' idea about the eye hooks, or putting some paneling up there. Last thing you want is poo in the feeder! We had a young doe that was obsessed with jumping on the feeders, I had to make a contraption to keep her off of it. No need for anything now since my girls don't do that.

I feel your pain, Merry! We had issues with a soggy barn too. The rain pools up outside the barn, and would seep in. I ended up having to dig up the floor about 6-8" down, and used wood from the firewood pile that was cut into small, round pieces and well seasoned. I laid them in there, and raised the floor so now I don't have that problem. 
Maybe you can try to come up with some kind of drainage? I don't know much about that kind of stuff though.


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

I did, thanks
My husband took those 2x4's down so they couldn't jump up there. We hung individual feeders inside and they just kind of figured it out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The barn really turned out nice!


----------

